# Forge 2.0T Front Mount Teaser



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

With a unique twin-core design, and added efficiency throughout the entire RPM band beyond that of a single core setup, Forge Motorsport is pleased to present initial photos and test data of our 2.0T front mount "*twin*tercooler" setup.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We have spent many months testing various designs and have arrived at a surprising result. A bolt-on kit that retains the use of the OEM intercooler to produce both horsepower AND torque, but more importantly, a HUGE reduction in inlet temperatures and increased flow efficiency. 
A reduction up to a peak of 20 degrees Fahrenheit from 102 to 82 at 6600 RPM!






















While the horsepower figures themselves are impressive enough, this will undoubtedly vary from car to car under various circumstances, but such a large reduction in inlet temps. is difficult to achieve. We're pleased to say we exceeded our own expectations with this project.








More information to come, including pricing, and introductory specials.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























Horsepower from 248.8 to 260.2








Torque from 260.3 to 267.7








Temp Change


----------



## liquidhg (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Forge 2.0T Front Mount Teaser ([email protected])*

Quite interesting and very impressive! Any ideas on a ballpark price for the unit?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge 2.0T Front Mount Teaser (liquidhg)*

We should have pricing finalized within a few days as well as some details on some introductory offers!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spooled-up (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Forge 2.0T Front Mount Teaser ([email protected])*

What other mods does the test car have?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge 2.0T Front Mount Teaser (spooled-up)*

The car is a '05 UK car with O.CT software, 2.5" exhaust, prototype intake, silicone coolant hoses, diverter valve spacer, and about 30,000 miles on the clock.


----------



## BDP (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Forge 2.0T Front Mount Teaser ([email protected])*

What's the throttle response like? That seems to be an awful lot of volume to fill.
Nice numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

what kind of foglights are those, they look like projectors?????


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge 2.0T Front Mount Teaser (BDP)*

I can't speak to the throttle response as i haven't driven the car myself, but it appears to be unchanged from what I understand. This car is daily driven by our UK development director, so I'll ask him to chime in.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Ummmmm pressure drop?
Also seems like it would be no better than stock in stop and go idle conditions since the stock FMIC is still getting heated up from the hot radiator next to it . . . 
Dave


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_what kind of foglights are those, they look like projectors?????

Stock as far as I know.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (crew217)*

Pressure drop is only one factor of many for determining the overall efficiency of the kit. You have to weigh it against flow efficiency, temperature change, ambient flow, etc. 
Given the information we have seen, in real world driving and dyno testing, this twin setup is more efficient than both the stock intercooler alone AND our single unit by itself, providing consistent cooling efficiency under all load levels and driving conditions resulting in obvious performance and efficiency increases throughout the RPM band that outweighs any change in pressure drop.


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Forge 2.0T Front Mount Teaser ([email protected])*

Mike, I have a couple of questions:
Do the pipes only come in orange?
Is "Forge" painted on all of the intercoolers?
Do you have to use the OEM intercooler?
I'm very interested in an intercooler right now and eurojet has caught my eye. I'm just trying to determine the differences.
How's the pricing going to compare?
Thanks!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge 2.0T Front Mount Teaser (M3toGLI)*

Hoses will be available in Black, Blue, or Red, but Blue and Red will likely have a delayed released date. The Red hoses pictured were just for prototyping purposes.
The "Forge" logo is just something we do to products on our own vehicles for display purposes. The intercoolers typically come blank, but we are debating including a template for anyone who would like to "represent".








The hoses for the kit are designed for versatility such that they can be used with our core alone by plugging off the connections to the OEM core if you so choose, though we have found the "twintercooler" setup to provide the best efficiency, however.
Pricing will be very competitive for certain, but I won't have definitive pricing for a day or so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trevor_ (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Forge 2.0T Front Mount Teaser ([email protected])*

Do you need/want a full bolton DSG car (GIAC/TBE/Intake) to do dyno comparisons with or anything like this...?










_Modified by trevor_ at 2:45 PM 6-26-2006_


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Forge 2.0T Front Mount Teaser (trevor_)*

TTT can't wait for mine


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge 2.0T Front Mount Teaser (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_TTT can't wait for mine 

Working on it!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge 2.0T Front Mount Teaser (trevor_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trevor_* »_Do you need/want a full bolton DSG car (GIAC/TBE/Intake) to do dyno comparisons with or anything like this...?









Stop by sometime. I think we're done with intercooler testing but maybe we can "use" you for something else!


----------



## trevor_ (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Forge 2.0T Front Mount Teaser ([email protected])*

I will do that.


----------



## ShadowBlueGLI (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm game if you need testing as well, in the Orlando area. Mods are just the GIAC X file and Forge BOV.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (ShadowBlueGLI)*


----------



## BlackGLI05 (Feb 19, 2005)

Any idea on price yet? Also would it be ok to spray the intercooler with CO2? Thanks


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (BlackGLI05)*

We're working on sorting out the pricing as I type. Soon, guys. Very soon!








Yes, you could use an intercooler sprayer with almost any intercooler if you wanted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

DO try to be competitive...
The other FMIC kit on the forum wasn't excepted with too much excitement...PRICEWISE....


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

Pricing has been sorted. 
It will be posted tomorrow morning, along with some introductory special offers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jtv107 (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Waiting for the pricing announcement.


----------



## BlackGLI05 (Feb 19, 2005)

Will you offer the plugs and caps to block off the stock intercooler if some one wants that option?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (BlackGLI05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackGLI05* »_Will you offer the plugs and caps to block off the stock intercooler if some one wants that option?

? Why would you do that if the design is for using both of them?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

Initially, pricing has been set at $925.
http://www.forgemotorsport.com...NTMK5








We will also be offering an introductory special of an included non-adjustable FSI valve spacer in either black or polished. If any individual already has one or is not interested in one, its value can be put towards the purchase of any other Forge product.
More information to come as it becomes available. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Inturbo67 (May 30, 2006)

So what do you guys think about me test fitting this fmic on a b6 2.0t?? Or do you have something in the works for that as well


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Forge 2.0T Front Mount Teaser ([email protected])*

That is SICK! 
Good work guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








What is the overall size of the intercooler?



_Modified by Rhein at 4:30 PM 6-29-2006_


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

notice anymore turbolag with the twin setup. You are adding alot of area to fill up


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Branman)*

We are already working on trying to confirm fitment on the new Passat. As soon as we know, we'll let you all know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will try to have dimensions posted tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There is only a 0.7 PSI pressure drop, yet gains were still seen throughout the entire power band indicating such a marked improvement in cooling efficiency to easily (over)compensate for the small amount of pressure drop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

Pressure drops are also caused by the cooling effect. When we use our water to air Intercoolers for the Pontiac Grand Prix GTPs, when there is no coolant and head exchanger running through the core, there is a zero psi pressure drop. As soon as we connect everything so it can start to remove heat we usually see a 2 psi pressure drop (which is good on a roots blower).
It wouldnt bother me on a turbo, but the problem is the Ko3S is so ghetto stock for this motor that the pressure loss is really... Sad. 
But hey, horse is horse, no questions about it!


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We are already working on trying to confirm fitment on the new Passat. As soon as we know, we'll let you all know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will try to have dimensions posted tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There is only a 0.7 PSI pressure drop, yet gains were still seen throughout the entire power band indicating such a marked improvement in cooling efficiency to easily (over)compensate for the small amount of pressure drop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









How are you all measuring pressure drop? cheers! Mike


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*

VAG-com to the best of my knowledge!


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_VAG-com to the best of my knowledge!

OK, just trying to figure that out. As far as I know there's no real way to accurately measure pressure loss with the stock sensors. Kind of like there's no real way to precisely measure intercooler temp changes without additional sensors.
Maybe some techs can chime in but as far as my brain can figure, we have programming that will request a certain psi. Let's say its 15psi for a nice round number. As long as the turbo is capable of making that 15psi it will always try and meet that requested boost and it will always be able to assuming nothing stops it. Now, assuming this turbo is really capable of making 25psi (sure it may blow but it's still capable of spinning it) then the turbo should have no problem continuing to make that 15psi that was requested of it if there was a restriction put on it that wasnt enough of a restriction to pull it down past its capabilities. In other words, it may be difficult to see pressure drop without being able to know the pressure that occurs pre and post intercooler solutions for each setup. Because with either setup the turbo should be able to meet its requested boost. 
Not sure if that is all making sense. Maybe some one can help out with that interpretation. I guess only point was I was wondering if you were going to do any pre-post testing for pressure drop or maybe already have and how it looks. 
cheers! Mike


_Modified by bhvrdr at 10:18 PM 6-29-2006_


----------



## tsawei (Jun 30, 2006)

Will this kit fit A3 as well??


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

as far as fitment goes, do you need to do any trimming on the bump at all?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Branman)*

bhvrdr, I do understand what you're saying and I agree, but I wasn't present for these tests as they were conducted in the UK and the data was forwared to us. I'll see what else I can find out.
We are still trying to confirm A3 fitment, and we believe it will work perfectly fine, but I will let everyone know as soon as I know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With this pre-production kit, no trimming was required, and though some small changes will be made to a few areas of the kit for production, the goal is for no permanent modification to be required. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

awesome thanks for the info


----------



## Rhein (Mar 27, 2006)

Did you get the measurements done? I want to know them to tell if it will clear fogs. thanks


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Rhein)*

If you're asking about fitment and fog light clearance on a Passat, we won't know until we're able to test fit the kit onto a car. It obviously is no problem for the fog lights on a GTI/GLI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Doesn't the Forge FMIC actually BLOCK the stock IC thus stealing away precious cooling area ??
Dunno much about the placing of things, but it seems to be attached to the stock IC....
No ?
OH and smth more.
The kit costs 925 USD=726 Euro IN THE USA
and 650GBP=938 EURO (or even better *1.101 EURO* with VAT) IN EUROPE.
ARE YOU PEOPLE SERIOUS ??!!!

















_Modified by GolfRS at 8:56 AM 7-1-2006_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

The amount of ambient airflow able to pass through the core due to a proper ratio of fin density is still sufficient enough to allow the maintenance of enough cooling efficiency to result in the gains shown. There is also the upper grill where the emblem is located where airflow is completely unobstructed.
Secondly, we have a dealer in Greece from whom you will be able to purchase this intercooler without worrying about excessive shipping charges or taxes, and maybe even get a discount.
AVC Webber Service Limited 
4 El Venizelou Str
17676 Kalthea
Athens
Tel: (+30) 2109231393 - 2109241413


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:40 PM 7-1-2006_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks i will give them a call.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Although i doubt it will be cheaper than the web advertised price...


----------



## sniperviperman (Aug 8, 2005)

urmm, are you serious?
The kit costs 925 USD=726 Euro IN THE USA
and 650GBP=938 EURO (or even better 1.101 EURO with VAT) IN EUROPE.
??
you mean, that's almost one and a half times more than the US prise. what's that for?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (sniperviperman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniperviperman* »_urmm, are you serious?
The kit costs 925 USD=726 Euro IN THE USA
and 650GBP=938 EURO (or even better 1.101 EURO with VAT) IN EUROPE.
??
you mean, that's almost one and a half times more than the US prise. what's that for?

Well don't ask ME...
I just did the math.
Maybe Forge should rethink their European pricing.......








BIG difference.....


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (sniperviperman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniperviperman* »_urmm, are you serious?
The kit costs 925 USD=726 Euro IN THE USA
and 650GBP=938 EURO (or even better 1.101 EURO with VAT) IN EUROPE.
??
you mean, that's almost one and a half times more than the US prise. what's that for?

Ever try pricing out a GTI in Europe? It doesnt compare equally. Same for all Euro tuing stuff. They take a huge hit selling in the US and europe has a stronger dollar (euro). For example, MTM programming in europe will cost you about $1000 or more in our currency but they sell it over here for about $500-$600.
cheers! Mike


----------



## sniperviperman (Aug 8, 2005)

in that case it's better for us europeans to buy addons in the US


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Not really...Cause imagine the shipping costs for a FMIC...
Plus u pay added tax


----------



## 03gti1.8t (Jul 15, 2003)

this kit looks ten times better then the one offered for the mkIV 1.8T.


----------



## blackcruiser (Nov 1, 2005)

Will this fit the A3 TFSI?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (blackcruiser)*

We're still trying to confirm A3 fitment. Having trouble locating a car in the UK to test on.


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

we will have this done as soon as we can


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We're still trying to confirm A3 fitment. Having trouble locating a car in the UK to test on.









I have a US car you can confirm fitment on








Dave


----------



## newlu (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (crew217)*

so when will this become avaliable???


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (newlu)*

Hopefully shortly after Waterfest! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We'll be displaying a kit on a car at the show!


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We are taking orders on these intercooler kits now .
Production is schedualed with delivery in 3 weeks


----------



## newlu (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forge Motorsport* »_We are taking orders on these intercooler kits now .
Production is schedualed with delivery in 3 weeks 


o you are?
so how much do i have to put down?
i'd really like to get one
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (newlu)*

You would provide us with your payment info, but you won't be billed until the units ship out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nidex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Numbers look good, and the FMIC makes the MK5 look sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Doesn't the Forge FMIC actually BLOCK the stock IC thus stealing away precious cooling area ??

uhm, when you install a front mount, you take the stock intercooler out. So that wouldn't be an issue.


_Modified by nidex at 12:36 PM 7-9-2006_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (nidex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nidex* »_
uhm, when you install a front mount, you take the stock intercooler out. So that wouldn't be an issue.

_Modified by nidex at 12:36 PM 7-9-2006_

normally yes , but this unit ADDS to the factory FMIC thats why there calling it a TWIN CHARGE , very simple and cost effective design if those performance gains hold up .







Bob.G


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (nidex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nidex* »_Numbers look good, and the FMIC makes the MK5 look sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
uhm, when you install a front mount, you take the stock intercooler out. So that wouldn't be an issue.

_Modified by nidex at 12:36 PM 7-9-2006_

Get your facts straight before posting plz.


----------



## volcomska (Mar 7, 2006)

Is this model currently for the GTI only, or will it fit the GLI aswell??


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (volcomska)*

Fitment is 100% confirmed on the GTI and GLI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We are awaiting confirmation of fitment on the Audi A3 and potentially the new Passat as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyone visiting our booth at Waterfest can take a peek at the first production unit in the US as well as a prototype intake kit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

no way to make the piping shorter?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

Don't forget to come check out the first production unit on a car at Waterfest this weekend folks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

TTT


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

This is as short as it can be and it works well 
pressure drop was minimal at 0.05 Bar = 0.7 PSI 

_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_no way to make the piping shorter?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Those with concerns for the performance should look no further than the dyno numbers. theory is one thing, but once it's been disproven with facts..... it shows a gain everywhere, no downside at all and an easy install!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Those with concerns for the performance should look no further than the dyno numbers. theory is one thing, but once it's been disproven with facts..... it shows a gain everywhere, no downside at all and an easy install!

wasn't this your claim to fame with the 1.8T SMIC and then you were proved wrong?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
wasn't this your claim to fame with the 1.8T SMIC and then you were proved wrong?

1.8t's have no point in being discussed in the 2.0T technical forum.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

I am still discussing the efficiency of the 2.0T FMIC. He stated that he proved it by his dyno. I said your dyno from your previous attempt was either fixed or false, as it was proved several times to be so! If you want to buy this kind of a product then feel free!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

It's hard for us to falsify information, as you're accusing, when an independent third party actually did the testing for us on both instances.








NGPRacing did our original SMIC testing on their own in-house dyno, and they have tested numerous other products for us previously.
http://www.forgemotorsport.com...h.pdf
http://www.forgemotorsport.com...s.pdf
http://www.forgemotorsport.com...s.pdf
For our MKV FMIC, Milford MicroSystems in the UK did the testing, and again, they've offered us their services on many occasions.
We've posted the data as it was provided to us.
If you're not convinced, fine, but please leave others to ask questions in a constructive manner and make up their own minds. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:23 PM 7-19-2006_


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_I am still discussing the efficiency of the 2.0T FMIC. He stated that he proved it by his dyno. I said your dyno from your previous attempt was either fixed or false, as it was proved several times to be so! If you want to buy this kind of a product then feel free!

Got evidence of this claim? It's a pretty big assertion to make.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1094970


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

ok, I see. So, your assertion is that because of the topic you just posted that the data Forge is presenting in this topic is suspect?
I just want to be clear what your intentions here are.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

I know their SMIC wasn't very successful and I was hoping they would provide further evidence that their MKV FMIC is as efficient as they claim. I have no negative intentions. A decent amount of people bought the SMIC for the MKIV's as it was one of the few if not the only on the market when it was first released, hopefully FORGE MKV FMIC will have greater results then the SMIC they released. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

Guys, 18T_BT isnt a troll. If some of you guys had a 1.8T then you would understand where he is coming from.
I was one of those many who bought one of the SMIC for the 1.8T, and after logging it, I removed and installed the stock one and the results were so conclusive. It doesnt add up that Forge saw any performance gains using that SMIC, and everyone who tested it shows the same results.
Thats the history and point being made here.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

We've sold many dozens of MK4 SMIC's to date, even to the point that we have a difficult time keep production up to meet demand, and we have heard nothing but positive results from those customers about the product giving no reason for us to question the independent testing of a dealer who could just as easily purchase and resell a competitor's product. Our SMIC is selling and performing strongly to this very day. (yes, I actually sold and shipped a unit today)
I'm not here to argue, but there's no justification for any sort of insinuation that we're falsifying our claims. Is this to say that there isn't some validity to someone else's testing? No, not at all. But what's there to say that anyone is falsifying anything at all? Any number of different variables could lead to various test results. If there are no negative intentions, why bring it up?
We're beyond pleased with the results we've seen with our MKV intercooler, as the project exceeded our expectations and there is nothing else to be proven. If the issue is whether or not the performance figures justify the cost, it's not my place to question it, as we're already receiving daily orders and requests for the intercoolers. Value is a matter of simple economics and personal perception and opinion. We feel that our product offers a great value. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:36 PM 7-19-2006_


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Has nothing to do with economics. Has everything to do with performance.

Stock SMIC for 1.8t > Forge SMIC

If it performed well for me (and the few others I know have had and tried it out) why would I have replaced it with the stock one?


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (new 337)*

I have no idea but with hundreds + out in the market place there are many happy customers , and reputable dealers who still order on a weekly basis


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok folks, this is sliding offtopic.
The discussion about the 1.8T SMIC ends here. The concern has been brough up and responded to. If there is continued disagreement about it take it to the 1.8T forum or better yet get in contact with each other directly and hash it out.
This is about the 2.0T "twintercooler" (as much fun to say as it is to type) and it's availability. If there is a performance concern about this specific product ask a question. But, until someone installs and tests this thing themselves there can be no factual discussion about wether the gains are real or not.


----------



## BDP (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (thread)*

Where is the pressure from the MAP sensor read at? Is it like the 1.8T and built into the intercooler if so does it matter having only one reading for the map sensor and two cores?


_Modified by BDP at 6:59 PM 7-20-2006_


----------



## Rabbit88 (May 15, 2006)

*In my opinion...*

Dynos can show you a few numbers, but with varying temps and fan placement, especially on an intercooler test, there's nothing compared to real-drive data.
Good work, Chris. I'm not buying the Forge, and not only because of you... the use of the stock part in conjunction is just BS. I don't care what you guys at Forge "found", work harder and come up with a single IC setup. A great factor in power upgrades is the bonus of a little weight loss (ESPECIALLY AT THE NOSE OF THE CAR).


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: In my opinion... (Rabbit88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit88* »_Dynos can show you a few numbers, but with varying temps and fan placement, especially on an intercooler test, there's nothing compared to real-drive data.
Good work, Chris. I'm not buying the Forge, and not only because of you... the use of the stock part in conjunction is just BS. I don't care what you guys at Forge "found", work harder and come up with a single IC setup. A great factor in power upgrades is the bonus of a little weight loss (ESPECIALLY AT THE NOSE OF THE CAR).

I don't care nor does anyone else if your buying the FMIC..." Work harder and come up with a single ic setup".... Which can be done simply on this by deleting the Y pipe, and changing the piping... Wow that was so hard to come up with....
Go post about how much of a tool bag you are for EIP, and just stay out of this thread.


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: In my opinion... (Rabbit88)*

We will always work harder to be sure we satisfy as many customers as we can , we appreciate your comments .


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: In my opinion... (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_
I don't care nor does anyone else if your buying the FMIC..." Work harder and come up with a single ic setup".... Which can be done simply on this by deleting the Y pipe, and changing the piping... Wow that was so hard to come up with....
Go post about how much of a tool bag you are for EIP, and just stay out of this thread.

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, if I remeber correctly Forge tested their FMIC with the stock intercooler removed. Tested it.
Then, Tested it with the the "twin" setup and reported better numbers. I am all for that. My money goes to Forge when I am on the market for a FMIC.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a question for Forge though.
I have the A3 Y delete pipe, will that change any fitment on your fmic kit?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Supplicium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Supplicium* »_I have a question for Forge though.
I have the A3 Y delete pipe, will that change any fitment on your fmic kit?

Not one bit. Fitment will be exactly the same! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Redline4200 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Can't wait till you guys fit this up for the A3. Forge is a great company and you definitely have my support


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not one bit. Fitment will be exactly the same! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good Deal.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Redline4200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Redline4200* »_Can't wait till you guys fit this up for the A3. Forge is a great company and you definitely have my support









As soon as the first prouction units arrive here, we will be testing fitment on an A3 and a Passat. I'm pretty confident it will work (at least on the A3) with no problems whatsoever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You'll figure it out on the Passat too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As soon as the first prouction units arrive here, we will be testing fitment on an A3 and a Passat. I'm pretty confident it will work (at least on the A3) with no problems whatsoever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The only issue will be the bumper support








The Audi is considerably different than the GTI/Jetta, 3 piece design instead of a big 1 piece.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

Thanks for the heads up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















We just found a car for test fitment and will likely have a chance to play with it in a couple weeks.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

any update on release date???


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Branman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_any update on release date???

The UK is working on the first production run right now. Any day now, really, but realisticly, at least a week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rambag3 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You guys located in orlando and if so where in??


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (rambag3)*

Our office is just off of Orange Ave. and Lancaster. 2 lights North of Sand Lake Rd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
6536 Pinecastle Blvd. Suite C 32809


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*









LO LO LO LO VE LO LO LO LO VE


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

Quoting that song has to be grounds for banishment. Seriously, you shouldn't be allowed to post for at least a week. 

_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_ 
LO LO LO LO VE LO LO LO LO VE


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Dynamic Rollover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dynamic Rollover* »_Quoting that song has to be grounds for banishment. Seriously, you shouldn't be allowed to post for at least a week. 


LOL








X2


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Dynamic Rollover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dynamic Rollover* »_Quoting that song has to be grounds for banishment. Seriously, you shouldn't be allowed to post for at least a week. 

lmao you knew what song it was


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

We have just finished up the initial test fitment of this kit to a B6 Passat.
There are still some modifications that will need to be made that will differentiate the Passat kit slightly, but overall, the MK5 kit will work.
We will begin working on finalizing the Passat kit for availability very soon.
Test fitment on an A3 will occur next weekend if all goes as planned.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by [email protected] at 6:07 PM 8-27-2006_


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

What about Skoda Octavia II VRS?
I'm ready to buy...


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (csih)*

Check with Forge UK on that.
[email protected]
We don't get that application here in the US, so I really have no idea!


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









Damn I need to wash my car. Especially now that I have high quality Forge product. So far everything seems great with the twintercooler.


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey man, it looks great!
IWe all need you to get more data. Especially since you are running a Dual intercooler variant!
When chipped, I guess single IC and TB exhaust guys are getting like 9-10 psi top end right?
See what you can put down, this will tell us what kind of intercooler pressure drop we are getting.
I also have the B6 Variant. and Im excited to see the gains!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (T62)*

Our testing on our MK5 GTI (same engine and same exact intercooler kit) showed only a 0.70 PSI pressure drop, yet we still saw the noted gains! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thank you sir for that information. That is actually not too bad!
Mike, do you happen to have any data on a bone stock 2.0T? with the intercooler? And again, any idea on release date for the passat? :}


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (T62)*

There would be minimal gains at best on a stock car. Modifications like this are meant for mildly to heavily modified vehicles where more airflow volume and cooling efficiency are required due to increased boost pressure.
We're trying to bring this to market as quickly as possible. Once I have more info, I'll let everyone know.


----------



## 1dot8t (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i have a customer running one and the difference before and after was very noticeable.


----------



## jverheul (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (1dot8t)*

A3 work done yet?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

my buddy just put one of these on his GTI and fitment is awesome. I have never seen a completely bolt on front mount ever!


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*

Octavia Mk2 VRS and Leon Mk2 TFSI FMIC is being tested this week at forge UK.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (DanGB)*

A kit for the A3 will be done, but revisions must be made. These revisions are being done ASAP along with development for the other FSI applications mentioned above.


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Forge 2.0T Front Mount Teaser ([email protected])*

i should read


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Forge 2.0T Front Mount Teaser (ninja_gaiden)*

Forge rocks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostin 6sp (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

is there a date on the b6 kit yet?


_Modified by Boostin 6sp at 12:59 AM 10-2-2006_


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (Boostin 6sp)*

i can't wait to get this for my A3.


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (everydayparadise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *everydayparadise* »_i can't wait to get this for my A3.

I love it on my Passat. I would guess that it shouldn't be much longer for the kits to be officially released


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_...Test fitment on an A3 will occur next weekend if all goes as planned....

Any word on one for the A3


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (everydayparadise)*

Forge UK is in the process of finalizing a kit for the A3. As soon as it's re-test-fit, we will move ahead with production. There is no estimated time frame at this point.


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

audi a3???


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (ninja_gaiden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja_gaiden* »_audi a3???






















 What?


----------



## Boostin 6sp (Mar 10, 2006)

b6 update please


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (Boostin 6sp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin 6sp* »_b6 update please

were waiting


----------



## trbowgn (Jan 9, 2004)

I also just installed one on a 06 GTI with APR software and GHL turbo back exhaust. Fitment was excellent and quality is top notch. Great work Forge. Look forward to the FMIC for the Passat.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (trbowgn)*

Forge UK is working on the Passat-specific unit. I haven't been given any details as to when it may be ready, but they're working on it. I promise. Please bear with us. As soon as I have more info, I'll let you all know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackcruiser (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No new for the A3 till now?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (blackcruiser)*

We have A3 kits in production now.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2989105


----------



## ForgeMotorsport (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

A3 kits in the way to Forge US this week


----------



## Boostin 6sp (Mar 10, 2006)

update on the b6? been a couple months since the last update, just seeing where you guys are at


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Boostin 6sp)*

It's in Forge UK's hands. 
Until they give me more info, I know as much as you!


----------



## R32 boy (Oct 18, 2006)

Mike i have just bought a 2007 MKV GTI and i have an extra 3500 to spend so far i am ordering GHL Turbo back exhaust, having it chipped by EIP boost gauge and boost controller with the Forge Atmospheric blowoff valve and the VF Engineering Race Bypass Valve
I saw the Forge front mount kit. I am very interested woud it be worth getting on my new GTI


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (R32 boy)*

On a bone stock car, not really.
With the modifications you have planned, absolutely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Give me a call if you have any more specific questions.


----------



## R32 boy (Oct 18, 2006)

ok thanks yea i am picking up the car this thursday or friday and right away i am having those mods done.......what would you recommend after the front mount kit and all the rest.....GHL Turbo back exhaust, chipped by EIP boost gauge and boost controller with the Forge Atmospheric blowoff valve and the VF Engineering Race Bypass what stage do i take next as far as performance wise....i have an extra 3500$ to spend on the car


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (R32 boy)*

I'm really not certain what you're asking, and your choice of mods isn't exactly clear.
To keep this thread on topic, please call if you have more questions.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

As some other good news.....
.... I may have devised a way to modify our Audi A3 kit so that it will work on the B6 Passat.
I'll try to test it later this week when Jason (juicedvr6) brings his car in for some other testing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just let me know what day. I have another car now so I can leave it if you need me too.


----------



## Boostin 6sp (Mar 10, 2006)

nice


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Boostin 6sp)*

Alright, well, the A3 unit can't be made to work on the Passat.








We spent the better part of Friday afternoon finding this out the hard way.
Anyway, we were able to determine, however, that a combination of elements from the MK5 kit and the A3 kit will allow us to put a kit together for the B6 Passat.








This means, of course, a little more time for one more prototype to be made up to the dimensions I came up with that would be needed.
I'm sorry it's taken so long, but we've finally got it figured out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so is the a3 kit ready?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (ninja_gaiden)*

Yes, 4 in stock!


----------



## 13sec B6 (Feb 19, 2007)

well it sounds good that it's getting figured out. good luck


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We spent the better part of Friday afternoon finding this out the hard way.


That's an understatement


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juicedvr6* »_
That's an understatement.

Shhhhhh!


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

How is this better than ABDs front mount? They do have solid tubes as apposed to silicone hoses and a triple core. Ok just reread your ad. Your still using the stock intercooler? Why for gods sake? ABD posts the same numbers as you do but removes the stock cooler. The whole point is to get the cooler from between the ac condensor and the radiator


----------



## 13sec B6 (Feb 19, 2007)

thats why it's called a frount mount and it placed in front of the radiator....


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (13sec B6)*

yes duh but it still retains the STOCK intercooler that is STILL sandwitched between the condensor and radiator.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (notahonda)*

^EASY NOOBS
This uses 2 intercoolers, the stock one as well as the forge Front Mount. The Cold side air is spread out and cooled twice...So which method is better cooled once or cooled twice


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (notahonda)*

No one ever said our kit was "better" than ABD's kit.








In fact, you're the first person to draw the comparison, while putting words in someone's mouth.
Horsepower numbers don't tell the entire story of an intercooler's efficiency, however, so if you're basing your opinion solely on those figures, well, you're misguided.
We retained the use of the stock core because it's still a very efficient unit, despite it's poor placement. So, maintaining the stock unit's efficiency and adding additional surface area for greater cooling efficiency and we achieved postitive results.
I have no idea what figures ABD claims. I've never looked and I really don't care. It makes no difference to me and there's nothing to debate. You seem to have already made up your mind, so I don't understand what you're getting so riled up about.








It's not as though this is a new thread and you've come up with a new arguement. 
You just happened to stumble across an 8 month old thread in which every positive attribute of the product has already been shown and discussed. You just didn't read all of it.
If you don't like what you see, move on. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:54 PM 2-19-2007_


----------



## 13sec B6 (Feb 19, 2007)

forget that dude, keep the thread going. my passat will be waiting


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

first off rub dont call me a nubie Ive been working on cars for over 25 years second your not cooling the air twice your adding to the chance of heat soak issues by running it back and forth in front of hot componants. Mike dont get me wrong but ABD has quoted the same hp/tq gains plus the same range of temp drops. They also offer a billet adapter that removes restrictions at the turbo outlet. Granted I do like thier kit but at least try to sell me on yours it is cheaper. I got riled up by 13 secb6 talking down to me. Been in the game for a long time and dont appreciate people that havent broken down and rebuilt more that a few engines calling me an idiot. Balls in your court sell me on your product. Wouldnt eliminating the stock cooler lose wieght and eliminate the possability of adding heat since the that area would now have less airflow restrictions?


_Modified by notahonda at 9:10 PM 2-19-2007_


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (notahonda)*

well if you have legitimate questions don't talk down to people in your initial posting...This forum is very informative and people are more than willing to answer questions if you don't impose a smartass opinion into a comparision. 
As for heatsoak I wouldnt see it being anymore of a problem then if you had hard pipes running directly from the turbo to a front mount. Lets face it heat in the summer is hard to battle, so in my opinion diffusing the cooler air twice is about all you can ask for...
The only thing that would make me hesitant about this type of setup is pressure drop. But the stock core is soo thin that it really is a non issue. 
To me Two intercoolers in parralell makes perfect sense, and heat soak would be no more of an issue than if you only had the very effective stock IC functioning as Audi/VW designed it


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the beer Rub Just got rubbed the wrong way no pun intended. 13 secb6 also attacked me in anther post and it just set me off. I do think it was a legitimate question though. I havent seen any front mount intercooler retain the stock cooler for the simple fact the new one should flow and cool better. Further more putting an added cooling device in front of everything else has got to reduce airflow. Consider this when you run on a dyno you have large fans blowing on the front of the car with the hood up. Not exactly real world conditions. As far as heat soak goes if you think that you can improve on the stock system remove it. If being in a bad location from the start is bad then why keep it there? All i did was ask how it was better than something already on the market. A true salesman/marketer would have just told me so but then I get Thats why its called a front mount Yes I can read. There are alot of people here that give advice with nothing to back it up and it gets frustrating when all I want is an honest response. Take care


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (notahonda)*

We chose to continue to utilize the stock core because it's efficient, sometimes producing outlet temps within a few degrees of ambient. Many aftermarket intercoolers can't do that not being sandwiched between to other radiators. With that efficient starting point, adding a second core, run in parallel, NOT in series, adds more than enough extra cooling efficiency to compeltely eliminate heat soak and produce significantly cooler charge temps. What power increase that does or doesn't result in is entirely based on the application.
I've already posted all of the relevant data I need to post about our kit. If it's not enough to convince you, oh well.
I don't see why I need to "sell you" on our kit at all at this point.
You came out criticizing everything about our kit from your first comment in the thread asking no legitimate question that you didn't already seemingly have your own answer to and your mind made up.
You've made it quite clear since you first started typing that you think ABD offers a superior product, so I'll leave you to that opinion.


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You obviously got the wrong idea from my post but a front mount is supposed to get the intercooler away from engine heat into cooler airflow. Just for arguments sake I have heard from aftermarket makers that the stock cooler is quite efficient so why not just move it forward away from any heat? Now that you say that its in parallel not series does makes more sense. By the way what makes it better is a legitimate question why do this or that are legitimate. Im not a Forge basher like those that cry about your spacer just was asking why I should consider your product over someone elses


----------

